# selling shed antlers



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

ive got quite the pile of elk sheds and im thinkin its about time to let a few go. does anyone know who buys sheds or where i can sell them at? thanks for any information!


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

TRIPLE E Mike Eastman 801-602-2736 Cell 801-423-7715 Home The best price I could find usually picks up at your home


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I have a friend in St. George that does. Also, you could ask this same question on the tinesup site. 
http://www.tinesup.com/index.html
I'm sure you would get plenty of input.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Can you let me know what prices you come up with got a few myself.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

pheaz said:


> Can you let me know what prices you come up with got a few myself.


will do


----------



## Sliverslinger (Sep 17, 2007)

I shopped around a lot to find a honest guy with the best prices. The best I've found is Steve Sorenson out of Hyrum. He works out pick up and delivery on site. He grades fair and is really easy to deal with. Be sure to give him a call.
Sliverslinger

Steve Sorenson
435 245 3497


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

+1 on Steve, **** good guy and more fair than anyone I know, I heard his prices last year were very good.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Try this guy also found him on KSL Classifieds STEVE (435)760-0536 - [email protected]


----------

